# This Valentine’s Day, Give a Gift Only You Can Give



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sure, Valentine’s Day is “forced” and “artificial”; we’ve even heard accusations that it was created by Hallmark. But, it’s also remarkable. Think about it – there isn’t a Santa Claus or Menorah that’s accompanied by gifts. There is no Easter Bunny bringing a basket full of goodies. It’s just Cupid – and all he brings is a bow and arrow to pierce your heart and make love flow. Valentine’s Day isn’t about presents – it’s about remembering why the two of you got together in the first place. So, leave those flowers and chocolates (yes, even if they’re in the shape of a heart) in the store.

Instead, give your partner something that will show them you love them – and remind them that he or she loves you too. Below we’ve compiled our most romantic, thoughtful, and – better yet – budget friendly ways to show your partner how much you care this Valentine’s Day. This year, Cupid’s got nothing on you!

*Romantic & Sweet*



Settle in somewhere private and ask each other the 36 questions that have been shown by research to bring the two of you closer. You can read one couple’s experience doing this here. If Set 1 doesn’t seem interesting, we challenge you to go straight to Set 2!
Write your sweetheart a love letter and slip it into their briefcase or purse so they’ll find it at work.

Grab some Post-Its and leave your partner love messages all over the house. Hide a few in creative places so they’ll keep finding them for days to come!

Re-create your first date.

Take an evening stroll and gaze up at the stars

Get up early and clean the house. We promise your partner will love it.

Have a Spa Day at home – bubble bath and face mask, included!


To read the rest of the tips, *click here:*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this..... So much better than a box of candy!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I bought myself two expensive gifts, lots of chocolate for my daughters, cat treats for Mies... I feel I'm forgetting someone


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

john117 said:


> I bought myself two expensive gifts, lots of chocolate for my daughters, cat treats for Mies... I feel I'm forgetting someone


You don't buy valentine's gifts for yourself, silly!! You buy them for your wife! And she'll buy you your own! :grin2:


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

If you have a spouse that does things like this for you, great. I you don't it's just another day you're expected to do something and really don't care.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> You don't buy valentine's gifts for yourself, silly!! You buy them for your wife! And she'll buy you your own! :grin2:


The chance that she will buy me an Onkyo high end home theater receiver is about the same as her getting in the mood on Valentine's day or me buying her something nice.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

john117 said:


> The chance that she will buy me an Onkyo high end home theater receiver is about the same as her getting in the mood on Valentine's day or me buying her something nice.


I'm so sorry. Maybe if you got the ball rolling with a little card, a flower, a bar of chocolate... she'd reciprocate?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> *You don't buy Valentine's gifts for yourself, silly!!* You buy them for your wife! And she'll buy you your own! :grin2:


*I'm living proof that you do, more especially if you don't have a Valentine to buy those gifts for!*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its just another day that is so commercial. 
The best thing my husband can do for me is to write some nice words in a card or note. The card itself doesn't interest me, nor would a gift. Its the words that I love and keep and treasure.
I have made him a card this year.:smile2:
I refuse to go along with the money making aspect of it and I feel for those who have no one.:frown2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> I'm so sorry. Maybe if you got the ball rolling with a little card, a flower, a bar of chocolate... she'd reciprocate?


Nope.

Card - waste of money (will throw away)
Flowers - waste of money (buy house plant or landscaping plant)
Chocolate - waste of money (will put in fridge till expiration date)

It felt a lot better spending $45 on a bottle of wine for She Who Is Available And To My Liking. You learn a lot about a person when you share a calamari appetizer and observe what's her favorite parts (itty bitty tentacles)

Maybe...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I'm living proof that you do, more especially if you don't have a Valentine to buy those gifts for!*


Arb, this year I outdid myself romantically. In addition to the Onkyo TX NR-757 receiver I bought myself a new sump pump and computer controller. 

As President Trump would say, nothing says I love you than draining the swamp.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

john117 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Card - waste of money (will throw away)
> Flowers - waste of money (buy house plant or landscaping plant)
> ...


Are you cheating or do you have a female cat?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> Are you cheating or do you have a female cat?


Neither  

Just a very good female friend that is in my short list for further, ahem, pursuit.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@john117, it won't kill you to let some grass grow under your feet. Just because Ms. SHIA ATML has a Maine **** doesn't mean she is the ONE. Get your own cat and take time to smell the roses.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> Its just another day that is so commercial.


At 5 am, while enjoying a few minutes of cuddles before getting up to cook DH and myself breakfast.

Me: "Happy Valentine's Day. You're my Valentine, I love you, blah, blah, blah." (Yes, I said blah blah blah)

DH "Happy Hallmark Greeting Card Co. Welfare Day to you, too."

:laugh:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> @john117, it won't kill you to let some grass grow under your feet. Just because Ms. SHIA ATML has a Maine **** doesn't mean she is the ONE. Get your own cat and take time to smell the roses.


I just love to explore complex multifaceted personalities. I knew she does community theater but found out this month (in honor of Valentine's day?) the play is a very adult themed, racy, etc etc "how did they get away with it" kind of thing... I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

john117 said:


> Neither
> 
> Just a very good female friend that is in my short list for further, ahem, pursuit.


You're still married and you're scoping out (and buying presents for) potential future lovers?!!! NOT. OKAY.

You're already in an emotional affair if you think of these women as "Ahem, persue-able". 

Confess. Grieve. Repent. Heal your wife. Heal yourself. In that order.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> You're still married and you're scoping out (and buying presents for) potential future lovers?!!! NOT. OKAY.
> 
> You're already in an emotional affair if you think of these women as "Ahem, persue-able".
> 
> Confess. Grieve. Repent. Heal your wife. Heal yourself. In that order.


That's the spirit 

I'm painting the media wall book case right now - not a fun task because you must match airsprayed paint texture with a brush - and will be up till 1 am. Meanwhile she's watching CNN and went to sleep at 9:30 pm.

Our Valentine's Day discussion ended in an argument because I have a business trip next week while the wood floor finish guys are here. Never mind the first floor is taped off and I would be at work regardless.

My friend, once your marriage degenerates into this, it doesn't really matter any more. I could be hosting VR orgies at the lab (*) and it still wouldn't matter. 

Now, about that calamari... It was awesome. Last time I cooked it at home was in 1996. And the wine...

(*) We have the equipment...


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

john117 said:


> That's the spirit
> 
> I'm painting the media wall book case right now - not a fun task because you must match airsprayed paint texture with a brush - and will be up till 1 am. Meanwhile she's watching CNN and went to sleep at 9:30 pm.
> 
> ...



You know yourself from everything that other betrayed spouses have posted here that it DOES matter. I didn't think it would matter to my husband if I left, but I was wrong. Many cheating spouses do not believe their spouse loves or needs them anymore, but they all end up being wrong on D-day when they find out that their decisions have blown their mate apart! 

Please, do not flirt with or give gifts to or date or plan to pursue ANYONE until you divorce your wife first. As much as it will hurt you both to divorce, cheating on her will hurt you both a lot worse. Trust me.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You're using the frame of reference of NormalPeople. That does not apply here I'm afraid.

Morality and ethics have left the building a long time ago. It's easy to ride one's moral high horse when one comes home to a loving and caring partner. It's a lot different otherwise. 

The human mind has great inference capabilities. Perhaps she could use those capabilities of hers to ask herself what was her sister thinking when she eloped with her beau (half her age) and her two preteen kids in the back. She should also ask herself what was her sister thinking when driver beau rolled the car causing her death. How important was having a few moments of happiness? Important enough for her to buy the farm I suppose.


----------

